
Show HN: A tool to help make sure you're building the right product - gigamick
The Lean UX Canvas is a concept developed by best selling author Jeff Gothelf. I was at a training course of his last year where he talked us through his canvas, and it is an amazing exercise to really focus on the problem,the solution, the users etc.<p>We started using lean ux canvas in my work but there was no good way to do them digitally, so I built this: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanuxcanvas.com
======
hazz99
I think it'd be great to try it without signing up, and then requiring an
account if I want to save it.

I'm not willing to put my name on a list without seeing the value proposition
first.

~~~
ihulk
+1

------
quickthrower2
I feel good that I do the broad stroke things you mention on the home page.
Thanks for that reassurance. Mom test mindset sort of gets you there too.

I’d like to see more about what this does before signing up.

I presume no trademark quabbles from that domain name?

